
Facebook Confirms It Will Sponsor Trump's Republican National Convention - of
http://fortune.com/2016/05/07/facebook-confirms-it-will-sponsor-trumps-republican-national-convention/
======
justinlardinois
Large corporations routinely finance both parties' national conventions; the
fact that several like Walmart and Coca-Cola are pulling their funds because
they don't like the nominee is unusual.

I can't seem to find any information about how the Democratic convention is
being funded this year, but in 2012 they specifically rejected corporate
funding [0]. Not sure if that was a one-time thing or meant to be an enduring
policy.

Also, boo on Forbes for calling it "Trump's Republican National Convention" in
the headline. It's run by the party, not the candidate, and there's currently
a lot of contention between Trump and the convention leadership [1] so calling
it his is a little misleading.

[0] [http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/04/no-
corporate-m...](http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/04/no-corporate-
money-for-2012-democratic-convention/) [1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/09/us/politics/donald-
trumps-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/09/us/politics/donald-trumps-
warning-to-paul-ryan-signals-further-gop-discord.html)

~~~
jandrese
With all of the competitors out it is basically a big party for Trump. At this
point if you are a die hard Republican and you don't like Trump there isn't an
alternative short of looking for a third party candidate. The theme of the
convention is going to be "Get behind Trump if you don't want to see Hillary
in the Oval Office".

~~~
justinlardinois
You're not wrong, but conventions are more than a media show, even when
they're uncontested. It's where the nominee for Vice President is chosen and
the party platform for that year is drafted. The party usually defers to the
presidential nominee for the former and vice versa for the latter, but Trump
and the party are so at odds on so many things that those two things may not
be a cut and dried as they usually are.

~~~
dragonwriter
> It's where the nominee for Vice President is chosen

Formally, just as it is formally where the nominee for President is chosen. In
reality, this usually happens (and is announced) prior to the convention.

> and the party platform for that year is drafted.

Arguably, the party platform is largely irrelevant, since there is no
accountability to it, and individual candidates own campaigns (including the
Presidential ticket) establish their own effective campaign platform (which
usually doesn't take the form of a single formal document, but is presented
through individual issue papers, the campaign website, stump speeches, etc.),
which can be very different from what is in the party document.

------
tropo
Former Facebook Workers: We Routinely Suppressed Conservative News

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565)

------
CM30
This seems a bit strange, from a company that until now seemed to be very much
against Trump and hoping he'd fail in his bid to become the nominee.

~~~
progressive_dad
misery acquaints a man with strange bedfellows.

